

Adam Sandler Heads to Netflix - gpayan
https://pr.netflix.com/WebClient/getNewsSummary.do?newsId=1651

======
gpayan
It seems that Netflix will finance the movies and not interfere in the
creative process. I recall Kevin Spacey saying that their main decision in
working with Netflix on House of Cards was the ability to have complete
creative freedom in the production and execution of the show (while other
networks were interested in the project).

Netflix is also talking a lot about international expansion, but Sandler’s
humor is IMO appealing primarily to the US audience. As a European I find
myself surprised by the amount of laughter Adam Sandler’s movies receive in
U.S. theatres.

------
minimaxir
> _When these fine people came to me with an offer to make four movies for
> them, I immediately said yes for one reason and one reason only . Netflix
> rhymes with Wet Chicks, said Sandler. Let the streaming begin!!!!_

This is ironic on a very large number of levels.

